# what are these accessories used for?



## chiwoke07 (Apr 3, 2013)

I found these in the picture inside a nylon when i bought my machine- sk700. I don't know where to fix them or how to use them. Pls any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

chiwoke07 said:


> I found these in the picture inside a nylon when i bought my machine- sk700. I don't know where to fix them or how to use them. Pls any help would be appreciated.


No picture.


----------



## chiwoke07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry, this is d picture. I hope it shows


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

It has'nt shown I can't do pictures myself so cant help.The only thing I know is if you click on Preview the picture will not show.


----------



## chiwoke07 (Apr 3, 2013)

These are the accessories


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Cant really see as they are a little out of focus, but the orange/blue/white gadgets are like my stitch markers for the end of rows. These keep the stitches in knit mode if you are doing pattern with garter garriage and just keep the edge plain. That is my thoughts. I use Brother so probably slightly different anyway. Hope you manage to find out what all the bits and bobs are for. Did you not have a manual for the machine?? should be able to help maybe. Good luck.


----------



## chiwoke07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Tnks, i love the sweater u made 2 send 2 ur daughter in canada, they r lovely, is it machhine made or hand made.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

My machine is a Singer so I don't know what those little things are if you have an instruction book it should show what your parts are . Good luck


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

chiwoke07 said:


> I found these in the picture inside a nylon when i bought my machine- sk700. I don't know where to fix them or how to use them. Pls any help would be appreciated.


They are cams to help you do single motifs I think. You might be able to download the manuals from here

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Chiwoke07, the sweater is hand made with Aran yarn.


----------



## craftsby (Dec 19, 2011)

it could be a garter carrage but carnt be sure , but the things that are on the needle bed are cams that prevent needles selecting when pattern knitting


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you want to do a single motif you screw the large grey square ones (magic cams) on each end of the machine bed, they are marked left/right. 

The orange/blue ones (point cams) you put where the motif will start and then end, they have little legs on them that sit in the slots behind the needles. These are also marked left/right. The dividing line between the 2 colors needs to be placed so that the orange color is where the plain knitting is and the white where the motif is.

The blue/white (also point cams) work in the same way as the others and are used if you want to knit 2 motifs with a gap between them. Say a pic of a dog with a gap and then another pic of the dog.

The little spades you have to put 3 needles away from the end of the knitting (knitting..3 needles..spades under 3 needles..needles) When you put them under the 3 needles open the eyes of the needles and slot the spade under them on the bed of the machine. The second color that you are using for the motif travels over the spade handle when you knit.
Hope that you can understand this.


----------



## chiwoke07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Tnks, dnt really understand but i ll try to praticise what i think u said and c if it works out. Do u nid a card 2 do a motif?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

chiwoke07 said:


> Tnks, dnt really understand but i ll try to praticise what i think u said and c if it works out. Do u nid a card 2 do a motif?


Yes you need a punch card.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the gray square things screw onto the carriage and direct which needles knit according to the punch card. I believe Singer and Studio knitting machines are the same thing, so if you can't find information on one brand, you may be able to find it on the other. Studio was bought out by Viking-White, I believe. I have the Studio Sk-700, but haven't used it in a long time. It was purchased in the mid-80's.


----------



## STEENIEK (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are some pictures and instructions, which will help. Hopefully you will be able to enlarge to read.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

craftsby said:


> it could be a garter carrage but carnt be sure , but the things that are on the needle bed are cams that prevent needles selecting when pattern knitting


The orange and white / blue and white are for single motif knitting so the pattern doesn't go all the way across. The spoon shaped piece on the left is a yarn separator used in fair isle two color and the square pieces at the top are called magic cams used in fair isle the instructions are on pages 25 thru 28 in the operation manual. The garter carriage does not work with this brand of knitting machine only Brother


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

give me a few seconds am going through my book. you do have a singer, studio, silver reed am not sure under which of these headings your machines goes by but it is one of them. Now the question is what style, is it a 360, 700, or what?
Those two big things at the top of the picture are called magic cams and are used to do a single motif in fair isle as well as the orange and white little things you use those with the magic cams, and also the little white things with the long tail, they are called yarn sepetators here are the two pages from my instruction book for further explanation hope this all helps you.
okay is there anyone out there that is smarter then I am in finding out where on line one can go to download an instruction book for the singer, studio, silverreed machine? Thanks to anyone who will be able to help.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

The orange and white widgets are, I think, lace cams, usually marked R for right and L for left and they are placed at certain points on the needle bed, but your instruction book on how to knit lace ought to tell you exactly how to use them. As others have said, the grey larger objects are magic cams to use when motif kntting (which I never do) and the little white needle separators are placed on the needles the other way up.


----------



## gracefulknits (Sep 30, 2012)

What machine are you currently using?


----------



## chiwoke07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your reply. I am using silver reed model SK700


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

chiwoke07 said:


> These are the accessories


on my Silver Reed the white piece with the extension is used to separate the strands of yarn when doing Fairisle. The small colored pieces are used for separating the motifs, and the large square pieces are put on the carriage. You'll have to find a manual to see how it works on your machine.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

They are called point cams and are used to mark out where you want to knit a single motif they. also need yarn separators. I have a singer 360 and have them. There are also 2 small yarn separators" that go with them Am reading from my 360 manual Havent done single motif work for years,


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

by the time you get all this straighten out you will be the expert and end up giving us all pointers. Happy Knitting


----------

